# Outlook not sending e-mails...



## Albertavitch (Aug 15, 2005)

I use WinXP with Office 2003.
When I type an e-mail in Outlook and click "send" it places the e-mail in 
the "outbox" but it removes the timestamp. Thus instead of placing it under 
"Date:Today" it put the e-mail under "Date:None".
When I "send & receive" these e-mails will not be sent. I don't get and 
error msg or anything. Outlook doesn't even attempt to send it.
Sometimes if there is a whole bunch of e-mails waiting to go (in the 
"Date:Today" group) it will remove the e-mail's timestamp and put it under 
the group "Date:None".

The problem isn't with Anti Virus software or Firewall because the e-mails doesn't even get sent in the first place... and I have disconnected these already with no success.
My SMTP settings are correct and the problem isn't with the ISP. If I send e-mails using Outlook Express there is no problem.

I have contacted MSN help and comunities... No go! 

:4-dontkno 

I have "Microsoft VBA for Outlook Addin" installed.
Outlook Version 11.0
Build 5608
Product ID 70141-052-9370531-56914


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome to TSF

Make sure there are no emails sitting in the outbox. 
Have you tried Repairing Office 2003 Installations


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I have the same problem once in a while. It usually happens when I hit "reply" on an old message or hit "resend this message" on an old message.

The solution is to manually enter the e-mail address into a "new" message and copy/paste the body of the message into the new one. Then it will send out.


----------



## sadieflower (Aug 28, 2005)

Please help me here?? I am searching through the forum for the appropriate place and cannot find it!! I have an immediate PC problem. My outlook is hanging / freezing. This is a recent thing only happened about an hour ago when I tried to reply to a mail I ahd sent! since then even on opening my outlok downloads messages, I can read but cannot repsond or change from one folder to another and I have to "end task" to get out. what is happening and how in simple layman's terms can I repair? am not very experienced so need simple instructions please?


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

sadieflower said:


> Please help me here?? I am searching through the forum for the appropriate place and cannot find it!! I have an immediate PC problem. My outlook is hanging / freezing. This is a recent thing only happened about an hour ago when I tried to reply to a mail I ahd sent! since then even on opening my outlok downloads messages, I can read but cannot repsond or change from one folder to another and I have to "end task" to get out. what is happening and how in simple layman's terms can I repair? am not very experienced so need simple instructions please?


Hi sadie, you could have probably started a new thread. I'm not sure which version of Outlook you're using, but I had a similar problem when my hard drive was close to full. Everything I read told me to repair, with the risk of losing OL data. Here's how I fixed it (trying to be brief as I'm cooking)

Ran disk cleanup, scandisk, and defrag. All found under Start<Programs<Accessories<System Tools. Give it a try. At the time, it took Outlook 40 minutes simply to open. After defragmenting the hard drive, popped right open and worked like it should. Hope this helps.


----------



## Woolsery01 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Outlook Message Date:None*

Have experienced the same problem, and tried the repair etc etc. The problem (for me) was associated with Norton Internet Security. The fix was to disable email scanning (inbound and outbound, but leave on 'auto-protect'), and to rename 'msouplug.dll' to 'old_msouplug.dll'.

Symantec Tech Support state that this is not a common problem, ie there's no update to correct the problem.


----------

